# I Finally Got One !



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Limited pics at present as my strength aint great. Had to pester my wife to do this.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!























Well done that man!

What are your impressions with regard the quality of it, does it live up to the hype?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Paul.









Trish takes a pretty good picture by the way.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I'll pass on your comments Stan.

Basically it's superb.

I have the small problem that I need more holes in the strap.

Other than that it's great. Lovely build - despite me preferring larger watches. Super smooth sweep hand. I can see why some think they may rival Date Justs build wise.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice one Paul, I'm well chuffed for you mate! That is a stunning watch, as far as I'm concerned. What is the strap?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Paul









Love that strap too!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Great looking watch....

I dojn't know why but i'm slowly being drawn towards the non dive style watches, and this one has a great draw...

good photo too

Bill


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Limited pics at present as my strength aint great. Had to pester my wife to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice watch and I would like one like it.

Where did you buy it from Paul?


----------



## sparmar1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Paul,

That looks super!!! You must have really skinny wrists to need more holes though









Sanjay


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

That is a really elegant watch - the sort you can wear for anything and it looks suitably sporty or dressy as needed








It looks great on that strap.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Paul, thats one sweet watch









Richard


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thank you all!

The strap is a Patek. So if there are more holes to be made I want it doing properly. I think I know the man.

Got it from a fellow forum member via Highuchi.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic watch Paul














- I look forward to seeing it tomorrow, it'll the first, & possibly only, Grand Seiko that I'll ever see. I'll make sure I remember to bring the hole punch


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well done paul- it couldn't have come to a nicer bloke














.

i hope your health improves (quickly).

carry on hunting









best regards,john.

ps, almost forgot to say





















watch


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> well done paul- it couldn't have come to a nicer bloke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers JB.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice classic looking watch Paul


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Limited pics at present as my strength aint great. Had to pester my wife to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sharp looking watch, I wish you good luck with it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

threean2 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Limited pics at present as my strength aint great. Had to pester my wife to do this.
> ...


Many thanks for that


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats a nice watch, can't say i have ever seen a "Grand seiko" in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ianboydsnr said:


> Thats a nice watch, can't say i have ever seen a "Grand seiko" in the flesh, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to come have a look if you are in Leeds


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Smart looking watch Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanking you....................


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello Paul,

that's a nice looking watch. I copied it to my desktop, enlarged the picture and had a good look. It looks to be in nice condition, I particulaly like the black dial.

I tend to go for a nice plain dial, easy to read, easy on the eye.

I like the shape of the case, the heavy lugs look substantial, everything looks to be in proportion. That's going to look nice on your wrist.

Thanks for posting it, it's nice to have a look.

Good choice.

Kind Regards,

Dave.....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers Dave.

Indeed top watch. As I said earlier, it's my alternative to a Rolex Datejust. Quality on a par, IMHO.


----------

